# Installing A Cleanout Into Clay Pipe (Need help)



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I have one on the inside of my garage. I park the mower over it. I need that space. I want to install one outside at the back of the property right before it ties into the main. This is to attach a Doggie Doo Drain.

Just looking for any insight. How to connect properly to clay pipe with PVC. I would be coming off a straight run.


----------

